# Finally!



## lrandf (Nov 3, 2009)

After two tries, Nova finally got his NW1 title and placed 6 overall out of 34 dogs!! So proud of him. :wild::wild::wild:


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: Great job!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats, he looks very proud and handsome.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## lrandf (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Such a pretty boy. Congratulations


----------

